# trimtex mud set beads



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone using these beads? just wondering how they are. do they hold well of the bat or does it only take a small bump to displace it? how do you apply them, hopper or tube and applicator? i've been getting the odd blister with paper beads when using my applicator just wondering about other options. i'm also going to try to modify my applicator so it puts more mud closer to the nose of the bead to eliminate those little blisters that i think are from small gaps in the rock.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

We used them on a couple of spots that bead could only be installed by a mud on or clinch it ( which is junk way of putting it on). They worked great. We just put the mud on by hand cause there wasn't enuff pieces to break out the graco and mud head. I don't care for paper bead, I like my metal!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I get those same blister lines sometimes ..I thought I was wiping to hard ,,but then the rockers have to get the corners dead on flush for the paper bead to work well[i think] If not I prefill the gap before applying the bead..witch defeats the purpose the time saver bead .

Many tapers here use a hopper or just roll the mud on with a wool angle roller .. I like the paper bead,,no-coat works ok,,but nothing will straighten out an outside corner like the ole metal bead..M/O.. I go behind crack head framers so.....


----------

